# Incorrect name in Visa grant doc & VEVO.. Pls suggest..



## ss_nb (Mar 19, 2015)

Hi,

I have Received 489 sp visa grant on 10 march 2015. But my name is incorrect in the visa grant doc as well as in VEVO.

I have already send mail to CO but till the date no reply received. 

In PASSPORT
1. GIVEN NAME: Dinesh kumar
2. SURNAME\ FAMILYNAME\ FATHERS NAME: 

IN VISA

Applicant name: kumar dinesh

IN VEVO

Two options are there,
1. Family NAME: DINESH
2.Given name : kumar

Passport number, address and DOB is same in passport and visa doc..

Please suggest what i have to do now... 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## liferiver (Jan 6, 2014)

I don't quite understand what's incorrect about your name. Is the given/first name mixed up with the last/family/surname? Some countries' passports, particularly some Asian countries, do not have the First/Given name, middle names and Last/family/Surnames clearly separated or distinguished. They just have a single Full Name. 

Thus in a western context, this single full name commonly appears in this order like "First/Given names followed by Family/Surname/Last name", eg, John Citizen. In certain contexts, example Academic contexts, it appears in this order as "Last/Surname followed by a comma, then the given names", eg. Citizen, John. Usually, for the latter, there will be a comma when the family name is placed first before the given names.

As a litmus test, if the Given name(s) in VEVO and the family name(s) in VEVO is correct, then it's correct. The order really doesn't matter.


If the names are incorrect, ie typos or first name and family names are mixed up, you can fill up form 424c and do a FOI request to change what you believe to be incorrect information about your name with all the supporting evidence.


----------



## ss_nb (Mar 19, 2015)

liferiver said:


> I don't quite understand what's incorrect about your name. Is the given/first name mixed up with the last/family/surname? Some countries' passports, particularly some Asian countries, do not have the First/Given name, middle names and Last/family/Surnames clearly separated or distinguished. They just have a single Full Name.
> 
> Thus in a western context, this single full name commonly appears in this order like "First/Given names followed by Family/Surname/Last name", eg, John Citizen. In certain contexts, example Academic contexts, it appears in this order as "Last/Surname followed by a comma, then the given names", eg. Citizen, John. Usually, for the latter, there will be a comma when the family name is placed first before the given names.
> 
> ...


Thanks for this information.

Actually my Given name & Family names are mixed up.

In my passport there is only single name i.e Given name- Dinesh kumar, no Surname or last name.

But in VEVO/Grant letter: Given name is Kumar & Family name is Dinesh, means both are interchanged.


----------



## liferiver (Jan 6, 2014)

Ok. If your CO still does not respond, then you can do the form 424c. It takes 30 days to process, is quite a straight forward process.


----------



## liferiver (Jan 6, 2014)

[Deleted quoted spammer post - Mod]

hi mate, please call me at 000 or email at SCAMwatch ACCC Infocentre on 1300 795 995


----------



## sumy08 (Mar 30, 2015)

ss_nb said:


> Thanks for this information.
> 
> Actually my Given name & Family names are mixed up.
> 
> ...


Hi Did you manage to get your information corrected ?

I am in same situation as yours, I have got grant for my mother for visitor Visa.

She only have Given Name as XXX YYY on passport and surname is blank.

However when I check VEVO, it shows given name as XXX & Surname as YYY

Would this cause any issue's ?

I look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## wrussell (Dec 31, 2014)

The stuff it up and you have to lodge a FoI request to fix it.


----------



## liferiver (Jan 6, 2014)

sumy08 said:


> Hi Did you manage to get your information corrected ?
> 
> I am in same situation as yours, I have got grant for my mother for visitor Visa.
> 
> ...


If your mother is on visitor visa and will not be staying in Australia, I'd say just ignore it. I think they'll let her through.


----------



## sumy08 (Mar 30, 2015)

liferiver said:


> If your mother is on visitor visa and will not be staying in Australia, I'd say just ignore it. I think they'll let her through.


I have sent an email to her Visa Officer and called them today, after 20 mins of holding the operator connected me to person who granted Visa, she told that since last name is mandatory to be entered, that's why it has been split and you can take my word that it would not cause any issues.

When I said I sent an email as well could you please respond just for my proof, she said since now you have talked to me, I assume that the issue is resolved and be assure it would not cause any issue.

I am still concerned, did any of you had the same issue ?


----------



## liferiver (Jan 6, 2014)

wow, that's awesome. You actually managed to get to speak to an officer. That's gold and as good as it gets.

I wouldn't worry too much really. The border people have more important things to worry about than to detain people unnecessarily for wrong name order.


----------



## sumy08 (Mar 30, 2015)

liferiver said:


> wow, that's awesome. You actually managed to get to speak to an officer. That's gold and as good as it gets.
> 
> I wouldn't worry too much really. The border people have more important things to worry about than to detain people unnecessarily for wrong name order.


Thank you, so I should not be concerned now..


----------



## sumy08 (Mar 30, 2015)

Hi liferiver,

So I should not worry now right ?


----------



## wrussell (Dec 31, 2014)

If a name is wrong on a grant letter, it can readily be corrected, it is wrong on the 'system' it takes a FoI request to fix it.


----------



## sumy08 (Mar 30, 2015)

wrussell said:


> If a name is wrong on a grant letter, it can readily be corrected, it is wrong on the 'system' it takes a FoI request to fix it.


Hi, name is OK on grant letter but in VEVO it is split as
given name xxx
family name yyy

On passport only given name xxx yyy
Family name blank

Do u think it will cause issue and what is a FOL request by the way?


----------

